# what should i do



## pitbullove (Sep 25, 2012)

Theres an old abandon house near a restaurant on down the road from where my grandmother works. Theres always a diff. colored cat there everyday. Very feral. One was in the dumpster at the restaurant today. 

I have took in feral animals before,but they came to my house. They also come to the garbage where my grandma works,should I be feeding them? I normally do


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Absolutely you should feed the cats. Thanks for caring for them! Wed love to hear more about the cats you are caring for.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

It's wonderful that you are feeding them!


----------

